# anyone used a vivarium for guinea pigs?



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

just wondering if anyone has or does use a vivarium to keep guinea pigs in?

i have been given a 4ft viv and figured as long as theres plenty of vents and maybe even swap the glass doors for some sort of mesh doors then a guinea or 2 should be quite happy in there.

i have tried searching around but have not found much info on it good or bad


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Having kept Guinea Pigs in the past, a pair is best off in a 4x2x2 rather than anything else but I cant see why it wouldnt work, however why not sell the viv and put money towards a proper indoor guinea pig cage and buy a pair? Also, you state a guinea pig or two... please dont keep pigs alone as they are very sociable. Both sexes can be bonded quite successfully, or failing that you could even go to a rescue and take on an already bonded older pair?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I have kept, bred and shown guinea pigs for 18 years and wouldn't fancy keeping them in a Viv as it stands, risk of respiratory problems and fungal skin issues :sad:, however a converted Viv, why not, swap the glass doors for mesh and you've basically got a guinea pig hutch : victory:. As above, make sure you get 2, piggies don't like to live alone , and a 4ft converted Viv is plenty for 2.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a 4x2 viv at my Fathers home in Herts.

It is very useful for pretty much all my animals. Last time I took some rabbits with me, the time before some guinea pigs. My ferrets have visited and lived in there for a few days and so has my hedgehog. Really helps when there is an animal you do not trust the pet sitter with. 

Of course all after a really good clean from the animal before.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I have kept, bred and shown guinea pigs for 18 years and wouldn't fancy keeping them in a Viv as it stands, risk of respiratory problems and fungal skin issues :sad:, however a converted Viv, why not, swap the glass doors for mesh and you've basically got a guinea pig hutch : victory:. As above, make sure you get 2, piggies don't like to live alone , and a 4ft converted Viv is plenty for 2.


Can I jus point out that a 4ft viv isn't plenty of room if it's a 4x1x1! 

It should really be 4x2x2 to offer enough space and they will appreciate it


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

If I was to get some I'd defiantly get a pair of them, the girlfriend has 2 females at her house and the won't leave each other sides, I'll have to see what mesh panels I can get for the front. There's not much point trying to sell it as its wouldn't the worth anything. Plus it wouldn't really be fair on the person who gave me it if I sold it straight away


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

It is quite common in Europe to keep Guinea pigs indoors, some I saw were in almost shelf type housing with just a half height glass front so the top part is open. These shelves were still around 2' deep and you would need around a 4' x 2' area to house two guineas.
Obviously you would have to be totally sure that they would be safe and no other animals could get to them but apparently they dont try to jump out when living this way and they certainly look very nice.


----------

